# What r you doing in 30 min lunch break?



## leotronz (Oct 6, 2011)

I got side track when I was on the way to buy lunch. I got these instead on the pond near by::: 7 LM and 1 bgill



























Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Lunchtime fishing is one of my favorite escapes from the work day. I do it all the time. I work from home and I'm lucky to live less than a mile from the LMR and 2 miles from a private lake where I have fishing access.

I do lunchtime fishing a lot!

Great catch. Excellent lunchtime get away....


----------



## leotronz (Oct 6, 2011)

Another great lunch break. 

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

leotronz said:


> Another great lunch break.
> 
> 
> View attachment 75732
> ...


wow, that fish is better than what i come up with on my non-lunch break (4-5 hour fishing sessions), haha, i feel so inefficient with my time now


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes lunch break fishin is the best. Way to go!!

Now get back to work! 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

